# Dry/scaly patches on my arms?



## vocaltest (May 12, 2008)

Heya

I have these weird patches on my arms, more so on my left arm, which are sorta dry and scaly... I don't think scaly is really the right word really! They're sorta tiny raised dry bumps, raised from the hair follicle really. They never used to bother me, only when I got out the bath when I was a bit hot, but now they seem to irritate me all the time! Especially since we're having a mini-heatwave in the UK! They're so itchy! When I'm fresh out the bath/shower they are BRIGHT RED! And when I get hot they come out more, and I've now noticed that it seems to be spreading. I've been to the doctors about it and its definitely not eczema, but she said that its something to do with my hair follicles, and that I should just exfoliate and moisturise (which I do). I told her that I was applying hydrocortisone (HC45) cream to them orginally which another doctor advised which first of all did something then they came back, then I started using a betnovate cream which is a steroid cream often used for people with eczema, and she told me I shouldn't use it unless I really do have eczema because it thins your skin and can change the pigmentation in your skin so If I burn/tan I will end up with white blotches!

Has anyone else experienced this/is experiencing this? If so what did you do/what are you using? I don't really want to waste a doctors appointment just for asking about it because she just told me last time to exfoliate and moisturise!

I really need some help and advice because I'm really fed up of them! They didn't neccessarily bother me in winter/autumn because I wasn't wearing t-shirts/strapless tops but now that its arm baring time I feel so aware of them and feel like everyone will think I'm a skank or something haha. 

Thank you ladies!
x

p.s 
I will take a picture when I get out the bath/shower to show you all what exactly they are, at the moment there's no point in taking a picture as I'm not hot!


----------



## rebekah (Aug 3, 2008)

I can't really help you with your problem but I've had eczema forever and used to use that cream...
I have really bad white blotches on my arms in the folds. It's really embarrassing in the summer time.


----------



## char25 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi, I don't know if this is of any help or not, but at least it will not harm you.  I too have had this odd brown almost scaley but yet, not raised, patches on my forearms. I thought it was similar to malasma on faces, hormonal, menopausal or psoriasis or something.  Anyway I noticed that when I had tendonitis in one elbow and was using an antiinflammatory cream ( Voltaren/diclofenac) it was disappearing.  Then I ran out of cream, I know, it figures right? So I started using lemon juice and/or vinegar, interchangeably and applied directly full strength with a cloth and rubbed into my skin up to twice a day, sometimes only every couple of days, and it is disappearing.  I figure at this rate by the time 6 months have passed it should be clear.  The skin where it has subsided I still treat with the lemon juice, it is soft and pliable and normal in appearance.  So I hope this helps.


----------

